# Newbie to hf



## Thrills4U (Feb 6, 2010)

:zombie: Hello , I'm new to Haunt Forum , just registered , & looking to connect with friends from Ironstock , & to let those going to Transworld in March know that our Haunt will be open that weekend . If you'd like info send me an email , & I'll send you our website . Hope to find lots of good info & friends here , thanks .


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

welcome you will find tons of info and awsome people who will share anything with you (prop related dont wanna miss write that) hahaha


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. What kind of haunt do you have?


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hi!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, tons of great info & very talented people here!


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

scareme said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum. What kind of haunt do you have?


His haunt is called Mr. Bill's Thrills Haunted Barn & Trail of Terror.

Welcome to the forum Mr. Bill.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

This was my first season here and I can assure you, these people do have the know-how and are happy to fill you in.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Thrills4U (Feb 6, 2010)

My Haunt is an Indoor / Outdoor Attraction , The Haunted Barn & The Black Zone (indoor - winding through 2 buildings & attached sections ) & The Trail of Terror 
( an outdoor walk through the woods covering approx 3 acres going through several smaller set buildings along the way ) & ending up through the cemetary & the Terror Maze ! When I get better at this blogging & stuff I'll try to get some pics posted .


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Welcome and Hello!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome Aboard!


----------



## GrimAftermath (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------

